# Need suggestions for commercial pork rubs.



## BC Buck (Sep 2, 2019)

Just used the last of my Bone sucking sauce, yard bird and Oakrige rubs. I love trying the different rubs that win grand champion. What do you guys like?


----------



## BB-que (Sep 2, 2019)

BC Buck said:


> Just used the last of my Bone sucking sauce, yard bird and Oakrige rubs. I love trying the different rubs that win grand champion. What do you guys like?


Meat Church rubs


----------



## kruizer (Sep 2, 2019)

Heaven Made Products


----------



## drdon (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't know if it ever *WON* anything, but I have used "Bad Byron's Butt Rub" before with good results. I usually use SPOG anymore.
Don


----------



## mooncusser (Sep 2, 2019)

I've used Bad Byron's too. Lean more towards SPOG these days to focus on the meat.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 2, 2019)

*Need suggestions for commercial pork rubs.*

If your intent is to produce your own commercial rubs, then this statement would apply:
First, contact your friendly local Federal Meat Inspection Office for any and all advice on regulations concerning your commercial endeavor. This website does not portend to be any authority whatsoever on State/Federal regulations; it is strictly a site for smoking enthusiasts and amateur endeavors sharing ideas, tips, recipes and 'how-to's of smoking meats for personal enjoyment.
Second, find out, through them, what requirements are for commercial equipment, specifications, operation, procedures, etc.
Third, what regulations are necessary for the meats chosen to cook outdoors or in an inspected kitchen or facility - do they have to have a Federal Grading Stamp on them like USDA Select, Choice, Prime, or is No Roll acceptable? These are all rules and regulations that must be met and adhered to.
Thank you for giving us the opportunity to read and learn about your quest and accomplishments! The above has to be stated to avoid our website in being complicit with advice on commercial operation endeavors.


----------



## smokinq13 (Sep 2, 2019)

Famous daves rib rub or everglades  cactus dust


----------



## BC Buck (Sep 2, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> *Need suggestions for commercial pork rubs.*
> 
> If your intent is to produce your own commercial rubs, then this statement would apply:
> First, contact your friendly local Federal Meat Inspection Office for any and all advice on regulations concerning your commercial endeavor. This website does not portend to be any authority whatsoever on State/Federal regulations; it is strictly a site for smoking enthusiasts and amateur endeavors sharing ideas, tips, recipes and 'how-to's of smoking meats for personal enjoyment.
> ...


No- just like trying what SMF members find there favorite store bought rubs.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 2, 2019)

Honey Hog & The Gospel from Meat Church. They're both very good on Pork. I bet you'll  find dozens of great commercial rubs out there. Meat Church is just one that I've tried and like better than others (so far...)


----------



## texomakid (Sep 2, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> *Need suggestions for commercial pork rubs.*
> 
> If your intent is to produce your own commercial rubs, then this statement would apply:
> First, contact your friendly local Federal Meat Inspection Office for any and all advice on regulations concerning your commercial endeavor. This website does not portend to be any authority whatsoever on State/Federal regulations; it is strictly a site for smoking enthusiasts and amateur endeavors sharing ideas, tips, recipes and 'how-to's of smoking meats for personal enjoyment.
> ...



Whoa! this just got deep!


----------



## drdon (Sep 2, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> If your intent is to produce your own commercial rubs, then this statement would apply:


Thanks Pops, 
Didn't even consider this is where the theme of this post *MAY* be leading!
Don


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 2, 2019)

Simply Marvelous Cherry and Spicy Apple. Adkins Texas Style is great and seems to be a less costly alternative to OR Secret Weapon. Get it from Texasfoodsdirect.com if not in stores near you.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 2, 2019)

Memphis original Rendezvous rub, Bad Byron's, or SPOG!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2019)

It's good to read the responses. I'm kind of bored with my homemade rub. I received a rub called Cahoots from one of my daughters. My wife and I both liked it a lot but it can only be ordered online and the shipping is as much as the rub. I hear the SMF rub is REALLY good. 

I'm going to be buying some commercial rub soon. I'll have to see what Winco Foods carries. They have a bunch from different suppliers.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 2, 2019)

Big Poppa Smokers has free shipping of Labor Day.


----------



## doughboyb (Sep 2, 2019)

Smokin guns sweet heat is probably my go to for pork. They also have a hot version which I don't get to use very much, too hot for the family.


----------

